# new member!!!



## rowanred (Apr 10, 2006)

Hello all, My name is Meg and I live in Edmonton AB Canada. I have had pigeons in my life in some way or another from a very young age. My grandfather raised homing pigeons on the farm and during the summer I got to help train and care for them. I got a pet pigeon when one of my grandfathers pigeons was born with a under developed wing and could not fly. With time and exercise though he managed to get around really well. Last year Sullivan died and he is greatly missed. 

I live on a horse farm just outside of the city and my neighbour raises homing and racing pigeons. Last week I had the doors on either side of our 14 stall barn open while I was cleaning, some of the pigeons will occasionally swoop down and fly through the barn. Well there was a young pair out flying and they came into barn with the group, got disoriented and flew into the club room window. One of them hurt its wing and both were really out of it. so I put them in a carrier and headed over to the neighbours house. He basically said that he doesn't have time to deal with a bird with a messed up wing and since I am a vet tech I should just keep it. It turns out the other bird is his mate so I bought her from him as well.

So it looks like I have Pigeons again. The males wing isn't broken just damaged feathers, and he is quickly recovering. They are both adjusting to being indoor birds well. I live near our local gaming commission building and they have falcon boxes on their roof so we have lots of falcons and a pair of great horned owls living in the bushes in our far pasture. my neighbour loses birds all the time so there is no way I'm letting them out side.

If you have a pair of pigeons do they still like to interact with people as much as lone one would. so far they will land on me if I walk through the living room or sit on my bed, but they don't hang around for long. Sullivan was my little feathered shadow around the house and in the barn.

I don't have names for them yet but hopefully soon.

Well that's a bit about me and my new feathered friends, I look forward to talking to everybody and hopefully getting lots of advice about my new pair.

Meg


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Meg and welcome to the forum!

Sorry to hear about your dear Sullivan's unfortunate passing, it's always difficult to lose a dearly loved pet

Good to hear that you are once again in the company of pigeons however. Hopefully the male pigeon's wing will be fine and after some rest and TLC.

Pigeons in a pair, will spend most of their time together and not as much time with their human caregiver but, they are all unique. If you spend a lot of time with these two, they could remain somewhat interested and curious with you

Well, look around the forum and if you have any other questions, we're hear and we love to talk about pigeons


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Sounds like those two birds couldn't have found a better home.
As Brad mentioned already, a pair will mostly spend their time together, but that doesn't mean that they won't bond to you and be your friends.
Sorry to hear about your pets passing.

Reti


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

*Welcome*

Hi Meg and Welcome! Always nice to talk and meet new people as we all learn off each other here. I am sorry to hear about your sweet bird passing also, kindest regards. Looks like you have 2 new friends in your life  Congratulations! I think like Brad and Reti said time, TLC, and Love and these two will be fine. Again Welcome


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and Welcome to the forum,

Thank you for rescuing this pair & sharing with us. 

I have two pet pigeons among my homers, and while they are quite tame they just aren't as needy of humans, as they have each other. They have adjusted well to life in the coop, but they still fly to my shoulder and I can get a nice hug from them when needed.  

I'm sorry to hear your beloved pet died. There is nothing like another pigeon or two to come along and help ease the hurt.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Hi Meg,*

I, too, add my WELCOME to the forum. 

I am always amazed at how pigeons will enter someone's life, _especially_ after they have lost a beloved pigeon. I'm very sorry for your loss. Your two certainly found a great home! Let us know what you name them.

We are always interested in pigeon stories/adventures so do keep us updated! Meanwhile, this forum has just about all the information you could ask for regarding the care and bonding of pigeons. 

Mr. Squeaks is my only pigeon and lives with me and my 4 cats. He rules us all with an iron beak!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Meg and welcome! I'll look forward to hearing more about your pijjies!

Terry


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi Meg and welcome! This is a great place to share. We look forward to hearing more about your new pets. 

Lindi


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Welcome to you Meg. We would all enjoy being updated on how things go.

Linda


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Welcome Meg! Once bitten by the pigeon, well, it is easy to get back into the "  wing" of things.


----------



## rowanred (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks everyone, It's nice to receive such kind words after losing Sully, I had him for a very long time.

I named them today. The male, who is mostly white with grey wings w/ brown bands and some grey splotches here and there is Ari. The female who is almost completely white has brown wings and only a few brown specks anywhere else is Lux. 

Last night I forgot to lock the cage and this morning I awoke to them sitting on me. I have two rabbits that are litter trained and live loose in the house, and shortly after I woke up the rabbits wandered over to my bed to say hello and the pigeons got upset and ran across the floor with wings flapping and chased the rabbits back to their cage. My poor Lint and Brody just didn't know what to think of that, they are used to Sully who was so friendly with them. He would coo at them, hop along the floor behind them, and on occassion, he would even go into their cage and bunker down on a shelf with them.

They also chased my cat, my ferrets and my dog, who is like 150lbs and apparently a huge wimp. I just can't believe the nerve these two have, nothing seems to scare them.

Lux and Ari flew all the way around the house like four times today so I think his wing is going to be fine.

Well I am going to put some photos up soon, and then everyone can see just how beautiful these two really are.

Thanks,

Meg, Lux and Ari!!


----------



## The pigeon man (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Sorry to hear about your pet.

Vik


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Seems like they are adjusting to their new home very well. I am very glad to hear that. You're doing a great job with them and all your pets.

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

LOL - may take time for "adjustments," especially with TWO birds and all your others!

Mr. Squeaks always chases my 4 cats whenever they invade his "territory," which just happens to be wherever he IS! My one cat, Gypsy, REALLY wants to be his "fur mother" and play with him but he will nothing to do with her. Every time she chases him, she has to give up because he goes into his impressive hop/flap routine (he can't fly due to partially amputated wing). Every so often, he'll turn around and chase HER back. Of course, his motives are not the same! LOL

Rarely a dull moment around my place!


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*Hi Meg*

welcome to pigeon life. It was nice of you to rescue the two pigeons. They are funny birds and have a way of getting to your heart in a very short period of time. There is a lot of fun stories and people here as you will soon find out by exploring the different areas of Pigeon life. 

Andi


----------



## Avalona Birdy (Apr 12, 2006)

I am new too, with pigeons AND to the site! I hope I can learn more here.


----------

